# How to remove rear seat?



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Just what the title says. I have to get to my rear strut assemblies and want to know how to remove the seat.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Here are the steps:

1. Look under the seats, there will be black hooks slightly showing on the front side, pull them out and lift the seats up and pull out the seat.

2. on the both lower sides there are screws holding the back rest. Unscrew then and lift the back rest up and then out.

It's that simple. At least that works for my 1991 XE.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Same*



schauhan said:


> Here are the steps:
> 
> 1. Look under the seats, there will be black hooks slightly showing on the front side, pull them out and lift the seats up and pull out the seat.
> 
> ...



Yep that simple,,,, just pop the two "pulls" on the bottom front, one each side, bottom comes up and out of the way, two bolts hold the top part on, once those are out lift the top out....


----------

